# Update von BlascCrafter 2



## Terrornuckel (15. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Leider habe ich im Forum noch keinen ähnliches Thema gefunden, daher erlaube ich mir mal einen Thread dafür zu eröffnen.

Ich habe vor kurzem nach längerer Zeit Blasc 3 installiert, da ich doch wieder die Profilseite von buffed nutzen möchte. Daher habe ich auch gleich mal wieder die netten Tools wie BlascCrafter 2 installiert. Leider scheint aber hier das Update nicht ausgeführt zu werden. Jeden Tag lädt sich Blasc 3 die aktuelle Version herunter, nur um sofort danch wieder so im Addon-Fenster zu erscheinen: Addon Modul

Ich habe auch schon versucht Blasc 3 als Admin laufen zu lassen. Aber das hilft leider auch nicht wirklich etwas. Woran kann das also liegen? Informationen zu meinem System findet man hier. WoWo ist nicht auf der Sytsmepartition installiert. Bei Blasc 3 konnte ich keine Auswahl vorgeben. Das liegt unter C:\Users\Andreas\AppData\Local\Blasc3\Program.Blasc3.exe

Wäre nett, wenn jemand hierzu eine Idee hat und diese kund tun würde.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ZAM (16. November 2011)

Hi,

kannst du nach einem Durchlauf (BLASC starten, Aktualisierung ausführen etc., BLASC beenden) bitte die Log.txt aus dem BLASC3-Verzeichnis an support [at] buffed.de schicken und einen Link zu diesem Thread hier der Email beifügen?


----------



## Terrornuckel (16. November 2011)

Hallo ZAM,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich habe die E-Mail entsprechend versandt.


----------



## ZAM (17. November 2011)

Das Logfile bestätigt mit einigen Einträgenmeine Vermutung, da du ja sonst soweit alles genau so gemacht hast, wie wir esin den anderen Support-Beiträgen vorgegeben haben.



BLASC3 darf anscheinend keine Verbindung zuunserem Server aufbauen, auf dem die Addon-Informationen liegen. Dadurch kommtes nicht mehr an die Versions-Informationen für Addons auf unserem Server. Ichhabe die Erreichbarkeit der Adresse geprüft und der Aufruf funktioniert.Möglicherweise blockiert deine Firewall den Prozess Program.Blasc3.exe und wennes nur für das HTTP-Protokoll ist.



Probiere bitte, ob du die folgende URL mitdem Internet Explorer (sollte er installiert sein) öffnen kannst, alternativmit deinem als Standard eingestellten Browser, sollte der IE nicht installiertsein. BLASC3 nutzt Komponenten des Internet Explorers um die HTTP-Verbindungenaufzubauen:



(Achtung, die Datei könnte ein paar Sekunden laden, istetwas größer) http://blasc3.buffed.de/clientdata/blasc3/xml/addons/wow.xml



Sollte das funktionieren, prüfe bitte, ob deine Firewallexplizit BLASC3 ausschließt.


----------



## Terrornuckel (17. November 2011)

N'Abend! :-)

Ich habe mal getan, wie Du mir aufgetragen hast:

- die XML-Datei im Browser problemlos laden
- Blasc von meiner Firewall als "schwach ebschränkt" eingestellt worden (Screen)
- da ich die Regel nicht ändern konnte, habe ich die Firewall testweise deaktiviert. Dies hat jedoch keinen anderen Effekt gehabt. Das Update funtionierte immer noch nicht.

Allerdings waren auch andere Programme "schwach beschränkt" (z.B. der Mobmap-Updater). Hier gibt es jedoch keine Probleme.

Hast Du noch weitere Ideen, woran es liegen kann? Den Router schleiße ich jetzt mal aus, da der PC an sich ohnen Problem mit dem Internet kommuniziert. Da habe ich keine "Verluste".


----------



## Terrornuckel (23. April 2012)

Hallöchen!

Ich möchte mich noch einmal zu diesem Thema melden, da es immer noch nicht gelöst ist. Der BlascCrafter aktualisiert sich einfach nicht.

Ich habe daher mal das Update manuell von der buffed-Webseite durchgeführt, in dem ich das aktuelle Paket heruntergeladen habe. Blasc3 war natürlich vorher abgeschaltet und nach dem Neustart des Tools bekam ich dnan folgendes zu sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist doch merkwürdig, das mir eine "Letzte Version" angezeigt wird, deren Versionsnummer höher ist, als die, die ich gerade frisch vom buffed-Server gezogen habe. Das Programm wurde zwar von meiner Firewall (Kaspersky Pure 2.0) als "Schwach beschränkt" eingestuft, aber auch nachdem ich es in die Gruppe "Vertrauenswürdig" verschoben hab, hat sich nichts geändert.

Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr euch dem Problem noch einmal annehmen würdet und mir einen oder auch zwei Tipp(s) geben würdet, wie ich es lösen kann.

Merci


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. April 2012)

Die Versionsnummer bei "letzte Versionsnummer" ist ein Datum: 08.02.2012 00:00 Uhr.


----------

